# The FOMO thread!



## Rob Fisher (15/1/19)

Post pics of Vape Gear that gives you major FOMO!

Mine is this Ceracoated Snow White BB and FF Panels!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## ShamZ (15/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Post pics of Vape Gear that gives you major FOMO!
> 
> Mine is this Ceracoated Snow White BB and FF Panels!
> View attachment 155900



Very pretty! But your nugget is prettier​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (15/1/19)

Mine is the Juggerknot mini. I could give in and get it, but I’m not convinced any RTA is worth that price, lol. If I was going to go for another RTA, it would be the Tauren Beest. Regardless, I still get some FOMO reading the threads about the JK.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir (15/1/19)

does juice fomo count ?!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905 (15/1/19)

It has ti be these two Bolts,one day I have to own both of the above!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/1/19)

Gear RTA or Tauren. School gear and supplies broke me this Jan. So going to be a loooooong time before i can buy anything new

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (15/1/19)

M.Adhir said:


> does juice fomo count ?!?



I'm pretty much over the whole hardware thing. Found what I like, and i think I'm sticking to it for a while.
Juice FOMO though - pity there's no local SA stockists and it takes the scenic self-import route to try and get them onto our coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## jm10 (15/1/19)



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3


----------



## CaliGuy (15/1/19)

From the 1st day @Rob Fisher posted his Vape Mail I have had serious FOMO for the Dicodes Dani Box Mini

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CaliGuy (15/1/19)

Carnival said:


> Mine is the Juggerknot mini. I could give in and get it, but I’m not convinced any RTA is worth that price, lol. If I was going to go for another RTA, it would be the Tauren Beest. Regardless, I still get some FOMO reading the threads about the JK.
> 
> View attachment 155901


You are going to spend R450 on a Tauren and then in 4 to 5 months time another R450 on some other RTA. Save yourself and rather take the plunge and get the Juggerknot Mini before they are all gone!

If someone puts one up for sale they are seriously nuts in the head

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Amir (15/1/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Gear RTA or Tauren. School gear and supplies broke me this Jan. So going to be a loooooong time before i can buy anything new



DM me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (15/1/19)

Amir said:


> DM me



Grow a beard Mr Santa Claus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (15/1/19)

jm10 said:


> Grow a beard Mr Santa Claus


Doesn't he already have one? Lol


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/1/19)

What does fomo mean?


----------



## jm10 (15/1/19)

ShamZ said:


> Doesn't he already have one? Lol



Should of been more clear a santa beard is what i meant lol


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Post pics of Vape Gear that gives you major FOMO!
> 
> Mine is this Ceracoated Snow White BB and FF Panels!
> View attachment 155900




One word "STUNNING"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (15/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What does fomo mean?



Thanks google

“FOMO
/ˈfəʊməʊ/
nounINFORMAL
anxiety that an exciting or interesting event may currently be happening elsewhere, often aroused by posts seen on social media.”

“Fear of missing out, or FOMO, is "a pervasive apprehension that others might be having rewarding experiences from which one is absent". This social anxiety is characterized by "a desire to stay continually connected with what others are doing"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (15/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What does fomo mean?



Fear Of Missing Out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/19)

The thread creater is the ultimate enabler...
Major FOMO creator of note - Skipper @Rob Fisher 

Here are two pics of his that have created major FOMO for me

Solar Storm - and the engraved Dvarw - with matching driptip








Oh my word, that blue Dani Mini haunts me.... FOOOOOOMMMMOOOOO

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/19)

Silver said:


> The thread creater is the ultimate enabler...
> Major FOMO creator of note - Skipper @Rob Fisher
> 
> Here are two pics of his that have created major FOMO for me
> ...



Let me know if you want a Blue Dani Mini Hi Ho @Silver and I'll get you one when I get my next one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (15/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What does fomo mean?


It's that feeling you get when you see the pizza guy at the neighbours' house

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (15/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Let me know if you want a Blue Dani Mini Hi Ho @Silver and I'll get you one when I get my next one!



Thanks so much @Rob Fisher 

You really know how to make things sooooooo tempting

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GSM500 (15/1/19)

Serious FOMO for the Dani Box Mini and it's all @Rob Fisher 's fault!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/19)

GSM500 said:


> Serious FOMO for the Dani Box Mini and it's all @Rob Fisher 's fault!



@GSM500 it also comes in red!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (15/1/19)

Checkmate

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## CMMACKEM (15/1/19)

M.Adhir said:


> I'm pretty much over the whole hardware thing. Found what I like, and i think I'm sticking to it for a while.
> Juice FOMO though - pity there's no local SA stockists and it takes the scenic self-import route to try and get them onto our coils.
> 
> 
> ...



A year ago many retailers stocked Beard. 

It was one of the first juices I ever bought, I didnt think it was that great, it was good.


----------



## Amir (15/1/19)

ShamZ said:


> Doesn't he already have one? Lol



The sexy kind not the Santa kind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/1/19)

I’ve been following Raksasa Mods for a while, these guys do some amazing work. But at $750 these are only for looking, not owning

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (15/1/19)

Like an idiot, I missed the boat on the Fatality(The gold is pure class).

I have had buyers remorse too often on every RTA and RDA bar the Reload. Will definitely purchase the next RTA by QP Designs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Saintjie (15/1/19)

Mine has to be a reload rta, I heard alot of goods and alot of people saying there's cheaper rta's out there that smashes the reload rta.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/1/19)

This one was started by @Cobrali when i saw his hellfire but then @UzziTherion got hold of this master piece and it made me ponder my collection of gear. 


These are just absolute amazing little mods and i have major FOMO when they post the cobra hand checks.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (15/1/19)

This is the mod i had FOMO for since i started vaping @Constantbester can vouch for that lol.

This is a hearts desire not as much FOMO but a dream lol but one day is one day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## UzziTherion (16/1/19)

antonherbst said:


> This one was started by @Cobrali when i saw his hellfire but then @UzziTherion got hold of this master piece and it made me ponder my collection of gear.
> View attachment 155990
> 
> These are just absolute amazing little mods and i have major FOMO when they post the cobra hand checks.



Still one of my all time favorite mods this, not in my current rotation now but a sure winner, highly recommend you get one my bru!


UV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (16/1/19)

GSM500 said:


> Serious FOMO for the Dani Box Mini and it's all @Rob Fisher 's fault!
> View attachment 155963



Yip the Dani Box mini haunts me as well.
And I still want to own a limelight gloom at some point in my life.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/1/19)

I've got nothing.....sorry.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/1/19)

One Day the Limelight Freehand Gloomtem will be mine

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (16/1/19)

Cor said:


> This is the mod i had FOMO for since i started vaping @Constantbester can vouch for that lol.
> 
> This is a hearts desire not as much FOMO but a dream lol but one day is one day.
> View attachment 155992
> ...


True be that. My fomo is what ever @Rob Fisher and @UzziTherion decides to post in the "wats in you hands" thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (16/1/19)

vicTor said:


> Checkmate
> 
> View attachment 155967


I was fine ... And then the FOMO just got real

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vix (16/1/19)

For me its the MK Mods Manciata. Those buttons that sit flush with the mod ooooh.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## UzziTherion (16/1/19)

Constantbester said:


> True be that. My fomo is what ever @Rob Fisher and @UzziTherion decides to post in the "wats in you hands" thread



Hahahaha

I’m truly Honored, thanx @Constantbester 


UV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (16/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @GSM500 it also comes in red!
> View attachment 155965


One day when I'm big

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Mr @Rob Fisher we need an upgrade we haven't been FOMO'ed in a while

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Fomo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (22/2/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I'm pretty much over the whole hardware thing. Found what I like, and i think I'm sticking to it for a while.
> Juice FOMO though - pity there's no local SA stockists and it takes the scenic self-import route to try and get them onto our coils.
> 
> 
> ...



@M.Adhir It's actually not difficult to import, so long as they courier it. If they use DHL then no problems at all. You'll have to pay customs of about 22% when it arrives though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/20)

BumbleBee said:


> I’ve been following Raksasa Mods for a while, these guys do some amazing work. But at $750 these are only for looking, not owning
> 
> View attachment 155986



That's gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/2/20)

My only FOMO is VapeCon 2020!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

#3, #6, #1, #2, #4 then 5

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/2/20)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (29/2/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 191071


Nononononononononononono, please don't do this to me!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (29/2/20)

Vaporator00 said:


> Nononononononononononono, please don't do this to me!


It's a once off one of a kind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/2/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 191071



Try as I do I just can't get to embrace the horrible stab wood they use for the Dani's...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Try as I do I just can't get to embrace the horrible stab wood they use for the Dani's...


Maybe you could ask them to manufacture from a slab of your choice???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

